# Laptop schaltet zu früh ab



## LzW827 (3. November 2012)

*Laptop schaltet zu früh ab*

Hallo werte Community.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen, oder weiß wenigstens, wo die Ursache liegt.

Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit den Laptop HP 635 mit AMDs APU gekauft. Ich  bin zufrieden damit. Nur eins stört mich. Ich kann machen was ich will,  wenn der Akku zwischen 8-10 % ist, geht der Laptop in den Ruhezustand. 

Ich habe bei allen Energiespareinstellungen (Windows 7 Prof)  eingestellt, dass die kritische Akkukapazität auf Akku bei 3 % , im  Netzbetrieb bei 5%
liegt. Dann soll er in den Ruhezustand gehen. Auch den Akku- Reservestrom habe ich so eingestellt. Bei  niedriger Akkukapazität soll lediglich eine Warnung ausgegeben werden.
Niedrige Akkukapazität liegt bei 7 bzw. 10 %
Hab rein interessehalber im BIOS nachgesehen, natürlich nichts.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Schönen Abend noch. MfG


----------



## fadade (4. November 2012)

*AW: Laptop schaltet zu früh ab*

Tjoa, das ist nunmal so, dass Windows nicht ganz genau messen kann, welcher Akkustand denn tatsächlich vorhanden ist. Außerdem wird der Wert für Verbrauch und Restzeit irgendwie im Voraus berechnet. Sprich an deinem aktuellen Verhalt wird der Wert für den Verbrauch und 10min berechnet und somit prognostiziert, wie lange das noch halten *könnte*. Wenn du dann aber auf einmal was rechenintensives machst, stimmt das natürlich nicht mehr, aber der Wert wird auch erst wieder in einiger Zeit aktualisiert.
Werte < 6% sind eh schwer im Betrieb zu erreichen, da der Akku dann die Versorgungsspannung kaum noch aufrechterhalten kann und es reicht ggf. schon eine mittelkleine Schwankung und Windows schaltet sich ab.


----------



## LzW827 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Laptop schaltet zu früh ab*

Gut bei dem rechenintensivem Zeug hast du bestimmt recht.
Ich habe jedoch ab 15% gar nichts mehr gemacht, hab fern gesehen. Hatte aber trotzdem die Prozent im Blick, hab da son Gadget, neben der Anzeige von Windows.

Bei meinem vorherigen Laptop hatte ich dieselben Einstellungen, und der hat sich genauestens an die 3%Vorgabe gehalten.

Ich nehme mittlerweile fast an, das HP einen Mechanismus in den Akku gebaut hat, der bei 8-10% das Windows System verarscht und sagt "ich bin leer". Wenn das so ist, dann will HP wohl, systemunabhängig, die schädliche Tiefenentladung verhindern, oder?

MfG


----------



## fadade (4. November 2012)

*AW: Laptop schaltet zu früh ab*



LzW827 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mittlerweile fast an, das HP einen Mechanismus in den Akku gebaut hat, der bei 8-10% das Windows System verarscht und sagt "ich bin leer". Wenn das so ist, dann will HP wohl, systemunabhängig, die schädliche Tiefenentladung verhindern, oder?


 
Das ist möglich, halte ich aber fast für unwahrscheinlich, da das für HP Mehrkosten verursacht ^^
Ansonsten musst du wohl damit leben, hatte sowas - in ähnlicher Form - zwar auch schon mal, aber normalerweise bewege ich mich immer im Bereich 25% - 75%


----------



## LzW827 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Laptop schaltet zu früh ab*

Na ja. wird dann wohl so sein. 

Aber Apropos HP und Mehrkosten. Hab nen neuen HP Drucker, aber Druckerkopf war defekt. Da das ein Garantiefall war sagte man mir seitens HP, Sie würden einen neuen Druckkopf + nochmal einen kompletten Satz Druckerpatronen schicken (Ich hab glaub ich mittlerweile drei komplette Patronensätze, lange geschichte, auch durch Mediamarkt). Und was kommt. Noch ein Drucker. Mit druckkopf, Patronensatz, Papier.

Hab jetzt 2 Drucker, Druckkopf, 3 Patronensätze, Papier.


----------



## fadade (4. November 2012)

*AW: Laptop schaltet zu früh ab*

Sei froh wenn ein Hersteller mal so "spendabel" ist.
Kannst das gleiche ja vielleicht auch mit dem Laptop probieren


----------

